# بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد



## lovebjw (21 مايو 2007)

اتفرجو على الصور عشان تعرفو اد ايه ان الولاد الملايكة والبنات ؟؟؟؟ يلا مش مهم عشان برضو منقدرش نعيش من غيرهم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

مش ممكن تكون صورة مركبة ومفبركة؟؟


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

هاااااااااااااااااااااا  دى اكيد  بتفرجة على الجزمة  الجديدة


----------



## emy (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_هههههههههههههههه_
_نو كومينت _
_مرسى يا بسوم_​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

خليك فى الامنحان احسن

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ارووجة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي  عالصورة


----------



## la Vierge Marie (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

تلاقيها بتوريه التنورة بس
شكرا على الصورة


----------



## tina_tina (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

هههههههههه
يكسوفى
شكرا على الصورة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

*لية نيتة هو وحشة كدا دى بتوريلة الجيبة الجديدة و بتوريلة الدانتيلا

بلاش سوء النية دا يا ولاد 

بعينكم انتوا اللى بتعكسونا و احنا ولا بنعبركم :yahoo: ​*


----------



## kamer14 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

هو لازم تعلق على تصرفات العيال دول عيال بيلعبوا مع بعضيهم


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




ana 100 100 قال:


> مش ممكن تكون صورة مركبة ومفبركة؟؟



انت شايف كدة 
انا مش شايف كدة 
هههههههههههه
على العموم شكرا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا يا مية مية انت


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




noraa قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااااااا  دى اكيد  بتفرجة على الجزمة  الجديدة



ههههههههههه
اه بس هو اللى فاهم وحش 
ههههههههه
هم الاولاد دايما كدة بيفهمو وحش 
شكر على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا نورا


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




emy قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه_
> _هههههههههههههههه_
> _نو كومينت _
> _مرسى يا بسوم_​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا ايمى على نو كومينتكى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا 
وربنا يبارككى 
هههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




w_candyshop_s قال:


> خليك فى الامنحان احسن
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول كدة برضو يا كاندى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا كاندى على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي  عالصورة



ميرسى لردكى يا ارووجة 
وربنا يباركك حياتكى 
ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> تلاقيها بتوريه التنورة بس
> شكرا على الصورة



هههههههههههههه
انتى شايفة كدة 
هم ليه دايما البنات مش بتحب تعترف بالحقيقة 
هههههههههههه

شكرا يا سكر على الرد 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




tina_tina قال:


> هههههههههه
> يكسوفى
> شكرا على الصورة



هههههههههههههه
شكر يا تينا على ردكى 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا تينا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لية نيتة هو وحشة كدا دى بتوريلة الجيبة الجديدة و بتوريلة الدانتيلا
> 
> بلاش سوء النية دا يا ولاد
> 
> بعينكم انتوا اللى بتعكسونا و احنا ولا بنعبركم :yahoo: ​*



هههههههههههههههه
ايه دخول المهاجم دا يا فراشة 
انا مالى هو الولد لم حس ان البنت خبرة قالك الواحد ياخد ساتر احسن 
وهو ليه دايما بتحاول تحساسو الرجالة ان هم مش بيشفو 
يعنى البنت لم تكن ماشية مع خطيبها وعينه تزوغ على بنت تانى حلوة 
تقوله يا راجل مش تبص على واحدة على الاقل وتخليه يفتكر انه محتاج نضارة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا فراشة على الرد 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا فراشة يا سكر


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




kamer14 قال:


> هو لازم تعلق على تصرفات العيال دول عيال بيلعبوا مع بعضيهم



ايوة لازم يا قمر 
لاننا بنحاول نعرف اسباب فساد الجيل الجديد 
ودا يعنى ان احنا لازم نرجع للاصل 
ويعنى ايه عيال بتلعب مع بعضيه 
دانا لو البت بنت اخوى عملت كدة اقطعها لا يسلم الشرف الرفيع 
هههههههههههههه
شكر يا قمر على ردكى السكر 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## Moony34 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

ههههههه
تحفة...
وحشتني يا عم لا?... أخبارك إيه؟؟؟


----------



## lovebjw (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




Moony34 قال:


> ههههههه
> تحفة...
> وحشتني يا عم لا?... أخبارك إيه؟؟؟



فى الاول انت يا باشا سكر بجد وربنا يباركك يا مونى يا حبيب قلبى 
ثانيا اخبارى الامتحانات ربنا وحده اللى يعلم بالدكاترة بتوع اليومين دول ايه معندهمش ولاد دول 
ناس غريبة صدقنى 
بس ربنا يباركك يا مونى يا حبيبى ونورت الموضوع كعادتك يا جميل 
وشكر يا باشا على الرد السكر


----------



## kamer14 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

:t33:هههههههههههههه ونعم الاخلاق  اخلاق رفيعه هههههههههه شرف العيله يا عم انت بتحافظ عليه عندك حق:yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




kamer14 قال:


> :t33:هههههههههههههه ونعم الاخلاق  اخلاق رفيعه هههههههههه شرف العيله يا عم انت بتحافظ عليه عندك حق:yahoo:



صح هو الواحد يملك ايه غير الشرف  


وعلى راى مش فاكر مين 
احلى من الشرف مفيش 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## merola (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوووووووووووووى 
كمان البنت بتورية ببراءة هوة اللى تفكيرة وحش


----------



## lovebjw (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




merola قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوووووووووووووى
> كمان البنت بتورية ببراءة هوة اللى تفكيرة وحش



ايوة صح هوة اللى تفكيره وحش 
بينى وبينكى الولاد كلهم كدة بس مش بيرفعوة هدومهم قدام الناس 
ههههههههههههههه
شكر يا ماريولا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## kamer14 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*







:new6:شوفت البنات مظلومين:act19:


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى البنت دى
وايه ولاد اخر زمن دى اللى بتتكسف دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بحب النوعية دى من الاطفاال ومن الصور دى بالذات ميرسي ياباشا الله ينور كدة قشطة


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



kamer14 قال:


> :new6:شوفت البنات مظلومين:act19:



*هههههههههههههههه ايه ياقمر الواد القمر ه
وبعدين ايه الولد اللى ان بولايت ده
حد يعمل كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عيال مولودة بمخ كبيرررررررررررررررر اوى*


----------



## kamer14 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



crazy_girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ايه ياقمر الواد القمر ه*
> *وبعدين ايه الولد اللى ان بولايت ده*
> *حد يعمل كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *عيال مولودة بمخ كبيرررررررررررررررر اوى*


 

عشان يعرف ان البنات مظلومين وتاولاد هنا ايلى ظالمين:scenic:


----------



## lovebjw (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




kamer14 قال:


> :new6:شوفت البنات مظلومين:act19:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكتنى ايه الولد الفضيحة دا يا قمر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو الولد برضو كان نفسه يشوف التنورة الجديدة بتاعتها 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا دى وحش والبنت التانية بتوريها التنورة بس 
هههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




crazy_girl قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة اوى البنت دى
> وايه ولاد اخر زمن دى اللى بتتكسف دى
> ...



هههههههههههه
عشان تعرفى يا مرمورة ان الولاد ملايكة وقطط مغمضة بجد
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




kamer14 قال:


> عشان يعرف ان البنات مظلومين وتاولاد هنا ايلى ظالمين:scenic:



لا مين قال كدة هو يمكن كان فى دبانة واقفة بس وهو بينشها فالجيبة بتاعت البنت مسكت فى ايديه 
مانا عارف جيبات البنات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد ضحكتنى ايه الولد الفضيحة دا يا قمر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو الولد برضو كان نفسه يشوف التنورة الجديدة بتاعتها
> ...


 

:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




kamer14 قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:



يا قمر صدقينى الولاد غلابة حتى شوفى بنفسكى 
هههههههههههههههههه
البنت ماسكه ولا كانها ماسكة حرامى


----------



## kamer14 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



lovebjw قال:


> يا قمر صدقينى الولاد غلابة حتى شوفى بنفسكى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> البنت ماسكه ولا كانها ماسكة حرامى


 

ههههههههههه يالهوى ياخرابى ايه ده:heat::t9::w00t:


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههه يالهوى ياخرابى ايه ده:heat::t9::w00t:



اللى يشوفكى دلوقتى مايشوفكيش من شوية يا ست قمر قال يا لهوى يا خرابى 
بنات اخر زمان صحيح شايفة بالصور القاطعة تعاملات البنات مع الولاد ازاى 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



lovebjw قال:


> اللى يشوفكى دلوقتى مايشوفكيش من شوية يا ست قمر قال يا لهوى يا خرابى
> بنات اخر زمان صحيح شايفة بالصور القاطعة تعاملات البنات مع الولاد ازاى
> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل


 

ههههه ياعم روح بالصور القاطعه دى:t26: وايه الصوره دى صوره بس ده انا ههريك صور هخليك تقول حقى برقبتى:t26:ld: :vava:


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*


----------



## lovebjw (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

هههههههههههههههههه
انتى مش واخدة بالكى ولا ايه يا قمر البنت مبسوطة وعاملة دماغ شكلها هى اللى قالتله اصلا 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> انتى مش واخدة بالكى ولا ايه يا قمر البنت مبسوطة وعاملة دماغ شكلها هى اللى قالتله اصلا
> ههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه لا مش واخده بالى:act31::nunu0000::t7: فوتها وخلاص:ura1:


----------



## romyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايها الاخوة المواطنين 
بعد الفضائح المصورة من البناويت والموجهه ضد الاولاد الابرياء
قررنا مقاطعة البنات "زى المنتجات الدنماركية"
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا بسووووم​


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايها الاخوة المواطنين
> بعد الفضائح المصورة من البناويت والموجهه ضد الاولاد الابرياء
> ...


 


:banned::banned::t32:اولا د ابرياء؟:t32:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:a63:

انتا مشفتش الصوره دى ولا ايه؟


----------



## romyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



kamer14 قال:


> :t32:اولا د ابرياء؟:t32:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الولد ده قله شريره مندسه وسط الاولاد لتشويه صورتهم:t32:
او عميل صهيونى :hlp:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nana tutus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

هههههههههههههههههههه
اية البهدلة والظلم للبنات  دةالبنت معروفة بالكسوف والولد الخجول يقولوة علية بنت
لانة صفة اساسية للبنات 
وعلى العموم كل قاعدة وليها شواذ ودول الاطفال الشواذ عن قاعدة البنات وهى البراءة
على العموم ميرسى يالاف على الموضوع لانى بسسببة عرفنا انى الاولاد وحشين منذ الصغر وهما نيتهم وحشة 
ربنا معاك ويباركك ميرسى


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> الولد ده قله شريره مندسه وسط الاولاد لتشويه صورتهم:t32:
> او عميل صهيونى :hlp:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههههه مابالاش الكلام الكبير دهleasantr :t32:


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



nana tutus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اية البهدلة والظلم للبنات دةالبنت معروفة بالكسوف والولد الخجول يقولوة علية بنت
> لانة صفة اساسية للبنات
> وعلى العموم كل قاعدة وليها شواذ ودول الاطفال الشواذ عن قاعدة البنات وهى البراءة
> ...


 

ايوه يا بنتى اشجينا:999:


----------



## nana tutus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

هههههههههههههههههههه
اية البهدلة والظلم للبنات  دةالبنت معروفة بالكسوف والولد الخجول يقولوة علية بنت
لانة صفة اساسية للبنات 
وعلى العموم كل قاعدة وليها شواذ ودول الاطفال الشواذ عن قاعدة البنات وهى البراءة
على العموم ميرسى يالاف على الموضوع لانى بسسببة عرفنا انى الاولاد وحشين منذ الصغر وهما نيتهم وحشة 
ربنا معاك ويباركك ميرسى


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة جدا


----------



## abn yso3 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

*دى صوره فها براءة الاطفال فى تعاملهم مع بعض من غير حساسيات*


----------



## LOLA012 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

ههههههههههههههههه
ماشى لك يوم يا بسوم وعينك متشفش النوم 
هههههههههه
هى بتوريلة الفستان الجديد بس هو فهم غلط


----------



## lovebjw (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا مش واخده بالى:act31::nunu0000::t7: فوتها وخلاص:ura1:



هههههههههههههه
ماشى يا قمر هاعديهالكى المرة دى


----------



## kamer14 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*



abn yso3 قال:


> *دى صوره فها براءة الاطفال فى تعاملهم مع بعض من غير حساسيات*


 

:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:يرافو هو ده الكلام ولابلاش:t16:


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايها الاخوة المواطنين
> بعد الفضائح المصورة من البناويت والموجهه ضد الاولاد الابرياء
> قررنا مقاطعة البنات "زى المنتجات الدنماركية"
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
انت اللى عسل يا باشا وسكر كمان 
شايف يا عم روميو البنات بتعمل معانا ايه 
شايف يا باشا عشان تعرف اد ايه احنا غلابة والعصر دا عصر المراءة مش عصر الرجال
اقول اقول ايه غير حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم 
شكرا يا باشا على ردك السكر اللى احلى من الموضوع ربنا يباركك يا حبيبى ونورت الموضوع كعادتك يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




kamer14 قال:


> :banned::banned::t32:اولا د ابرياء؟:t32:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
يعنى يا قمر الصورة دى انتى واخدة بالكى منها وصورتين للبنات مش شايفهم 
فين الحيادية 
ههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الولد ده قله شريره مندسه وسط الاولاد لتشويه صورتهم:t32:
> او عميل صهيونى :hlp:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههه
انا بقول كدة برضو


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




nana tutus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اية البهدلة والظلم للبنات  دةالبنت معروفة بالكسوف والولد الخجول يقولوة علية بنت
> لانة صفة اساسية للبنات
> وعلى العموم كل قاعدة وليها شواذ ودول الاطفال الشواذ عن قاعدة البنات وهى البراءة
> ...



ههههههههههههه
العصر دا انتهى خلاص احنا فى عصر العولمة يعنى اللى عايز يعمل حاجة من غير كسوف ولا اى بيعملها 
ههههههههههههههه
لا انا ماعتقدش دلوقتى القاعدة بتاعت البنات هى الجراءة 
ولو عايزة تسمعى حكايات اغرقكى يعنى مفيش اشكال عشان تعرفى الحقيقة اللى انتى متعرفيهاش 
وغير كدة الولد اتفجا فلازم يغمض عينه عشان هو برى وملاك 
ولكن هم البنات هم الشريران 
بس على العموم شكرا على الرد السكر دا يا نانا نورتى الموضوع يا باشا 
وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




mrmrlovejesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة جدا



هههههههههههه
شكر يا مرمر على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




abn yso3 قال:


> *دى صوره فها براءة الاطفال فى تعاملهم مع بعض من غير حساسيات*



ههههههههههه
انت شايف كدة 
انا شايف ان دا اول طريق الانحراف 
بس غير كدة ربنا يباركك يا باشا ونورت الموضوع والف شكر على الرد يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




LOLA012 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى لك يوم يا بسوم وعينك متشفش النوم
> هههههههههه
> هى بتوريلة الفستان الجديد بس هو فهم غلط



ههههههههههههههههههه
يمكن 
هم الولاد هم اللى اشرار 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا لولا لا لازم تقولى الحقيقة
شكرا يا باشا على الرد الجميل يا لولا ربنا يبارككى بجد ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## mk1611 (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

عندك حق


----------



## dr.sheko (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

لا و انتوا الصادقين 
دي بتوريله الجوراب الجديد 
و بتقوله ايه رايك في لونه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




mk1611 قال:


> عندك حق



شفت يا عم شفت يا باشا عشان تعرف اد ايه احنا غلابة وهم المفترين 
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع وشكر على الرد يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




m.e.e قال:


> لا و انتوا الصادقين
> دي بتوريله الجوراب الجديد
> و بتقوله ايه رايك في لونه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



طيب وانت شايف ايه هو اللون عشان احنا كمان نبقى عارفين 
ههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلاااااااااااام
ليكوااااا يوم


----------



## lovebjw (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بنت بتحاول اغراء ولد*




marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يسلاااااااااااام
> ليكوااااا يوم



ههههههههههههه
يا سلام ليكو انتو شهر 
ههههههههههههههههههه
نورت يا باشا الموضوع وربنا يباركك على الرد السكر 
وميرسى على الرد


----------

